# FORD 545A 4X4 LOADER SCRAPER SHUTTLE TRANSMISSION WOES



## convoyhank (Jan 2, 2018)

Its been a while since the form bailed me out but my transmission problems have crept back.
I have a Shuttle Transmission with a Forward Reverse Selector to the left under the steering wheel. You put the tractor in One of 4 speeds and off you go once the torque converter locks up. Well off you go is the part that's missing. 

I seem to have the opposite problem than most posts describe. The problem goes away the warmer the trans fluid gets. Most trouble like this is it quits moving the warmer it gets. You have to rev the engine to get the converter to lock up when cool but gets better warm. 

Its been suggested that as the oil thins it may be getting past a partially clogged screen in the transmission. I understand the pickup is well inside the transmission on the earlier models and not accessible. Others say you can get to it. I just don't know how. The oil is clean and of the right type 134 ABCD. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

without being there it is difficult to imagine, but for me the only way I know how to solve the problem is to tear into it and find the restriction.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

you may need to take it somewhere or call one of those on the spot guys if you can not do the work yourself


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you have the early model with the vertical external hydraulic filter, check the flexible section of the oil cooler line (some have two flexible sections - one on each line). 

I have seen those flexible sections degrade and plug the cooler line, causing the filter to pull air around the filter seal. As the fluid warms it either expands the filter housing enough to stop the air leak, or the flexible section bypasses enough thin oil to stop the cavitation that keeps the internal clutches from engaging. 

If it is not that simple problem of degraded flex line, it will likely be an internal pickup screen issue, or the high or low stall valves.

If you have the newer version with the horizontal filter, there are two flexible cooler line sections just behind the cooler. Make sure they are clear of obstructions, and the filter base is tight on the filter and line connections. 

It is possible to get to the pump pickup screen through the top of the pump section of the transmission. Messy process that involves fishing in oil and reaching around drive components to get to the screen. If you are careful you can scrape the underside of the screen clean of old clutch paper. I use a ten inch chunk of inch wide thin flexible steel that was originally a Slim Jim for popping car door locks. You will want to study your repair manual to see the easiest way down through the case to reach the screen.


----------



## convoyhank (Jan 2, 2018)

You are spot on RC. I had noticed a little hydraulic fluid on the left Fromt axle. Feeling around the flexible section on the left side has a 90 degree AN fitting to the cooler. The other is a solid mandrel bent tube. I’m having that one re made and post the results.


----------



## convoyhank (Jan 2, 2018)

I not only got a replacement hose made a also got a bypass hose to test the cooler in the radiator, other hose and connections etc. with the bypass in place it moved fwd and reverse for a short time. Now the tractor sits again at a new location in the yard. 
I’m assuming the trans fluid and pump are more part of the rear differential section not the gearbox section. If so I was interested in draining and inspecting the fluid. For the gearbox there is a 1/2 inch box plug on the bottom. I’ve been all over the rear section and can find no place to drain it. My manual is awful and of little help.


----------

